# Pick up from Miami and something from the wife



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Some friends of mine went to Miami to visit family this past week and when they returned they had a little some thing something for me.
The unbanded one was from an on site roller at the shop the shop is HAVAN'A 1950 on main street.

Also my wife knowing I was running low on cigars (insert sarcasm) picked me up this box a few weeks ago I had just been to busy to post them sooner. The tats have a July 2007 box date on them so they should be getting good right about now.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet pickups!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pickup!! Those Tatuaje's looking real good!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Good friends. And those Tats look super. Nothing like a full box of a great cigar.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You are busy today


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, looks like you have been busy...those tats look great.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

What a sweet woman you have!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang! What a great selection.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow more Tats,I love TATS!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome pickups


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome pick-ups!:dribble:

I have to bite the bullet and get a box of Tats!


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

I just had a tat havy today but in the angeles size. GREAT SMOKE nice pickup


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickups!!!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

You lucky dog, I've been cigar-less for two weeks now


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Those Tats look like a great find! Way to go Rhonda!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Gotta Love Tats


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice Pick up Love those tats


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

looking good..looking real good!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice score! I found the Tat's definitely get better with some age. The box of Angeles I bought last fall smokes a lot better now - and they were damn good then.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Those Tats are tasty!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

great sticks


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Like I can see my wife buying me cigars. She hates them ... almost hates me for liking them.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great pickups


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ha ha! Ronda's an enabler! :biggrin:


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm missing out on the drooling because for some reason I can't see the pic of those awesome Tat's I keep hearing about.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

ok, never mind silly me changed some setting on my profile and didn't realize I took out that option, but now i am back to the old settings and can :dribble: like everyone else.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yea the TATS are ridiculous I can't stop staring at them.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

very nice ...


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pickups!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are some nice pickups!!! if only i had a lady to pick me up boxes of cigars...haha


----------

